# Accommodation near DIFC



## EWILL (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi 

I am relocating to Dubai with work at the end of September, I am 21 and looking for any help with areas to live. I will be working in the DIFC and would like to work relatively close so the area, I will most likely use public transport until I lease a car. My budget is 90,000-120,000. Can you recommend the best areas to live and whether hotel apartments are a good choice?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The hotel apartments at World Trade Centre are a stop away on the metro. Bit of a 70's vibe going on but they're serviced and have a good pool.

Apartments, anywhere along the bottom end of SZR, both sides.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Keep in mind if comparing rented flat vs serviced apartment that a flat costing 120k in rent per year can effectively cost you another 3-4000 a month if you factor in utility/cooling and wifi bills, deposits, agent commission and furniture and appliance costs split over 12 months. In addition to possibly needing to pay a big chunk of rent plus setup costs at the beginning (depending on how your employer pays out any allowances). 

I'd choose a serviced apartment every time if only to avoid a 12 month commitment and post dated cheques.

If you're looking at flats you won't get a lot for your money in DIFC or Downtown, Business Bay could be another option to add to Rossi's suggestion, although not good for public transport links.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Bear in mind also that Dubai isn't a very large city geographically. I live in the Marina. My commute (by car) to the DIFC is about 20 minutes. There are lots of places within your budget within a similar commuting time if you don't like Downtown or Business Bay. Just have a look around when you get here. 

I wouldn't rely on public transportation in Dubai. It's here, but it is slow and not well developed compared to what you might be used to. Taxis are cheap though, and leasing or buying a car is straightforward.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If he's working in DIFC he can focus on apartments near metro stops and his transportation to work is sorted out efficiently enough. Quite a few take the metro from Marina/JLT to DIFC. A lot of people are taking public transit these days, particularly the metro and tram, including more and more higher earning expats. 

Not everyone working in DIFC gets assigned parking and the traffic to get out of DIFC in the evening can be lengthy. 

To OP: is your company putting you up in a hotel apartment for a month or so when you arrive? 




Simey said:


> Bear in mind also that Dubai isn't a very large city geographically. I live in the Marina. My commute (by car) to the DIFC is about 20 minutes. There are lots of places within your budget within a similar commuting time if you don't like Downtown or Business Bay. Just have a look around when you get here.
> 
> I wouldn't rely on public transportation in Dubai. It's here, but it is slow and not well developed compared to what you might be used to. Taxis are cheap though, and leasing or buying a car is straightforward.


----------



## EWILL (Aug 10, 2016)

My company are putting me up for two weeks in a serviced apartment and will extend this if I don't find accommodation in that time. I have been looking at mostly serviced apartments that include utility bills. Taxis and the metro would be fine at the start of the move but I will most likely lease a car once I have settled in. I am working in London at the moment with about an hours commute so want to get away from any kind of long commute if possible!

Can you let me know of any serviced apartments (with a gym and pool) that perhaps are in Business Bay or the Marina? Do they do 6 month rentals for these as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You pay a premium for serviced apartments. Any building close to DIFC / Downtown will probably cost you 12,000 - 15,000 a month for a basic one-bedroom. Studios are cheaper. It's cheaper to rent your own 1-bedroom and pay your own bills and your budget will get you a nice 1-bedroom in Downtown with some change left over.

That said, I have heard rumours that the new Hyatt Regency Dubai Creek Heights (I typed out the full name to avoid confusion with the other Hyatt on the Creek) is offering excellent deals for serviced studios at 100K for the year or even less. Contact them directly and find out if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## EWILL (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks, will definitely look into that one. Have you heard of anyone stay in one of the Damac Maison hotel apartment buildings in Business Bay? I have seen several apartments going there and look in my price range?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw your post on the other thread.

You are only making 21K a month. Do not waste half your income on a serviced apartment. Find a flatshare. Or if you must get your own place, find a studio in JLT for 50-60K and take the metro to work. The only way you'll save any noticeable sum of money on your income is to either flatshare or keep your rent to no more than 60-65K. Dubai is incredibly expensive.


----------



## tamsyed (May 31, 2016)

hey how you doing i came from the uk and work in DIFC (and only 26 so not too much older) so can give you my thoughts

i wanted to drive to work etc but realised the cost of rent, parking meant that I dedcided not to and just find a place next to a metro.

I ve now settleted down in Downtown in a building called Standpoint Towers (the tower opposite called The Lofts is also very good). I was thinking about serviced appartments but decided against it because of the following:

(a)yes you have no need to pay for bills but realistically for a one bedroom, at the VERY most you will be paying 12,000 a month on all utilties
(b) yes furniture comes with but really that can be a hindrance as you have to make sure you dont mess it up etc. at least if you buy your own furniture you own the asset and should you want to sell it (albeit at markdown) you recover some money. I have furnished my one bedroom for roughly 10,000 
(c) your own place just feels more like home and comfy whereas a serviced appartment will feel like a hotel, now you may be differnt to me but i dont like hte idea of living in a hotel etc.

that being said, i would strongly suggest you to live Very close to a metro station as it gives you the oppurtunity to commute to work should driving not work out for you. I too came from uk where my commute to the city was an hour, i now commute to difc from downtown in MAX 30 minutes, 20mins of which is just walking to and from stations (which i like so doesnt bother me)

SZR is where i would suggest with your budget, you can get some really realllly nice places DIFC side of SZR for 100-110 . otherwise downtown you can get amazing apartments for 100k, and it will be EMAAR builds as well. Business Bay dpeending on where you are i recommend you need a car as transport links in some part arent great.

feeel free to message me if you have any other questions as i've been throuh similar things.


----------



## BiBusara (Aug 14, 2016)

Business Bay is a good bet. It's easy to get to DIFC, the rents are dropping and studios or flatshares are available.


----------

